# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  Designing Data Tier Components

## vahid2003

یک pdf جالب در مورد طراحی برنامه های n Tier که مفید می تونه واقع بشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

مرسی.
---------------

----------


## Vahid Faraji

سلام
مرسی...

----------

